

5 reasons to fail fast and cheap - mindball
http://www.marsdd.com/2011/04/08/5-reasons-to-fail-fast-and-cheap

======
Shanewho
Two reasons to fail fast and cheap: 1) It's fast. 2) It's cheap.

